
Nbvcxz: Password Strength Estimator – Initial Release - Tostino
https://github.com/GoSimpleLLC/nbvcxz
======
Tostino
Developer here,

At my company we needed a Java library that did the same type of work that
zxcvbn does, and back in 2014 when I started looking around, I didn't see
anything. So I took it upon myself to create a Java implementation of the
methods that zxcvbn uses. We've been using it internally for a good while, but
I didn't get around to cleaning up, and commenting the code until a few days
ago. I just released it publicly yesterday.

I wanted to focus on being highly configurable for different use-cases, and I
think I achieved that pretty well, though any feedback is more than welcome.

